
The death of RSS in a single graph - joeyespo
http://andrewchen.co/2013/04/29/the-death-of-rss-in-a-single-graph/
======
omgmog
I closed the page as soon as that full-width pop-over came up
[http://uk.omg.li/R3mQ](http://uk.omg.li/R3mQ)

